
Richard Feynman's Perspective of Life - windy-topology
https://twitter.com/LifeTechPsych/status/1290313308701110273
======
MindGods
I have lived by the motto "Nearly everything is really interesting if you go
into it deeply enough" for years. It has served me well. Although I still find
it hard to find accounting interesting.

~~~
andy-x
I guess you did not go into it deeply enough :)

Of course you need to have an interest, motivation, and resources to go deep.

------
unclesaamm
Crabby comment incoming:

I love Richard Feynman as much as the next person (minus his famous misogyny),
but this post is basically contentless. It's literally a motivational poster.
Like why not post an essay or video instead.

~~~
sillysaurusx
Eh, content-less posts reach the front page daily. They're quickly pruned.
Might as well enjoy the thread while it lasts.

I colorized an old black-and-white Feynman lecture using DeOldify. It's kind
of neat watching it with an ML twist:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BzIdNGtz20](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BzIdNGtz20)

